# problemino con samba: nessun client scrive!

## GoraNz

ciao a tutti ragazzi! come ben sapete ho messo da poco sul mio portatile Gentoo 2008.0 e devo dire che mi trovo benissimo! è un sistema stupendo personalizzabile al 100% quasi e con il quale si può imparare veramente cos'è il sistema linux e piu in generale i sistemi based unix. 

da poco ho anche installato il famoso demone samba per instaurare una condivisione tra il mio portatile con Gentoo (che è il server della rete) e i miei altri pc windows. grazie al vostro aiuto sono riuscito a creare la rete e anche a far vedere sia la stampante condivisa che le cartelle nei diversi client. ora sorge il problema: volevo prendere i relativi driver windows per la stampante da mettere sul cups in modo da scaricarli automaticamente alla connessione di ogni client..ma mentre provo a copiare nella cartella condivisa tutti i driver mi da un'errore che dice che in pratica il disco sul quale vorrei scrivere è pieno o protetto da scrittura, il che fondamentalmente era vero finchè i permessi erano settati male, ma questo accade anche se chmoddo con permessi a 777 la directory e tutte le sottodirectory..mi sembra una cosa molto strana..cosa potete consigliarmi? il mio smb.conf l'ho gia postato qui quindi senza che ve lo riposto potete leggerlo nella prima risposta. per il resto se serve qualcosaltro non esitate a chiedere sono a disposizione grazie a tutti anticipatamente  :Wink: 

----------

## falko

se è questa la sezione che ti riferisci

```

[public]

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /home/samba/public

```

io la cambierei in 

```

[public]

comment = Public Files

public = yes

writable = yes

path = /home/samba/public

```

così avresti che tutti possono accedere in lettura e scrittura senza bisogno di inserire password

oppure...

```

[public]

comment = Public Files

public = no

writable = yes

valid users = <utente>

path = /home/samba/public

```

In questo caso solo <utente> potrebbe accedervi (mediante password impostata con il tool di samba) e logicamente i file avrebbero come owner

l'utente <utente>

----------

## GoraNz

ho provato come dici tu ma dando un testparm mi da questo output

```
Goran gion # testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Unknown parameter encountered: "valid user"

Ignoring unknown parameter "valid user"

Processing section "[print$]"

Unknown parameter encountered: "valid user"

Ignoring unknown parameter "valid user"

Processing section "[HP_LaserJet_1020]"

Unknown parameter encountered: "valid user"

Ignoring unknown parameter "valid user"

Processing section "[printers]"

Unknown parameter encountered: "valid user"

Ignoring unknown parameter "valid user"

Processing section "[public]"

Unknown parameter encountered: "valid user"

Ignoring unknown parameter "valid user"

Loaded services file OK.

WARNING: You have some share names that are longer than 12 characters.

These may not be accessible to some older clients.

(Eg. Windows9x, WindowsMe, and smbclient prior to Samba 3.0.)

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

```

mentre se metto le opzioni public = yes writable = yes senza pass e user va tutto ok..c'è qualcosa che posso fare per renderla accedibile solo tramite user? grazie comunque dell'aiuto

EDIT: errore mio la variabile giusta era valid users..ora provo e vi fccio sapere

----------

## GoraNz

ecco ho provato con la variabile valid users e me l'accetta tutto ok. il client che ho settato scrive e tutto senza problemi e accede solo tramite password. sorge un problema però: sul pc windows se provo a cliccare sull'opzione "visualizza computer del gruppo di lavoro" mi da accesso negato dicendo che nn dispongo delle autorizzazioni necessarie e neppure facendo il login con l'user settato mi ci fa andare..quale potrebbe essere il problema? ho provato a vede se era una storia di permessi che l'user non aveva..ma anche accedendo da root mi da lo stesso errore nononstante nell'smb.conf abbia aggiunto nei valid user l'utente root scrivendo 

```
valid users = gion , root
```

ma niente..correggetemi se ho sbagliato..

----------

